#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Smart art org chart - link to a cell in excel?

## hugs

I have a smart art org chart set up in powerpoint and I have an excel spreedsheet with emplyee information,  I want to be able to the the row of information to the relevant person on the org chart so that it will only show that information if you click on the person's name in the org chart....if that makes sense.  is this possible please and if so how?

many thanks
hugs :Confused:

----------


## zumbalj

Not that I'm aware of (but that doesn't rule it out!).  In regular shapes within Excel, you can select them and type in the formula bar to have them equal the cell, but I can't get that to work with SmartArt.  The other thing you could try is setting up a slide that has a screen shot or other method of displaying that info and hyperlink to it with click on SmartArt.

----------

